# Appaloosa Colt



## omgpink

God he's absolutely beautiful!!
If this is his ugly stage I can't even imagine what he's going to look like afterwards!!


----------



## Drifting

I am hoping he comes out looking very similiar to his first picture! Though it will be lighter with the blue roan. And his partial blue eye! and more spots!

I've been fighting the temptation to just call him "Blue"


----------



## kim_angel

He is simply adorable!


----------



## mlkuhn12

He is soo cute!!! Appys are the best


----------



## Endiku

What a beautiful little boy! Congradulations and we must have more pictures when you get them!


----------



## csimkunas6

Awww he is adorable!!! Ugly stage or not!


----------



## palominolover

Wowza he's a stunning boy. The shape of his face just makes me drool .


----------



## Country Woman

what a cute boy


----------



## Drifting

It's his 3 month birthday and the breeder got some great pictures! The foal coat is shedding out and he's turning darker again (for now.)






























I'm still stuck on names. From what I hear he's friendly, active.. and a pig, likes to lay down and use manure as a pillow -.-


----------



## texasgal

... using manure as a pillow ...

The ones with a bunch of white always do! lol

He's really precious.


----------



## Breella

He's very handsome.


----------



## Drifting

Thanks, can't wait till I get him!


----------



## Drifting

Yay for my breeder sending me more pictures!!

I am thinking of calling him Merlin, cause he.. kinda reminds me of a wizard.  



















He'll be four months, July 11th. These were taken either today (the 26th) or the 25th of June


----------



## texasgal

Good Lawd... he's gorgeous!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

I love the name! What a beautiful little boy!


----------



## midnighttwilight

If you are still wanting a blue name there is alway Yahto....It is Sioux for blue.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

He is stunning! Wish there were appy breeders near me


----------



## Drifting

Okay, no updated pictures. She did however send me a video, he is ADORABLE. I can't wait, I'm so excited.

His delivery date is August 16 or 17th, not sure just yet.. but he'll be home soon!


----------



## BBBCrone

So he'll be what .. 5 months old when he arrives at your place? And he already knows all this stuff? Oh how awesome for you!! Is nice to see someone who trains those babies and not just let them sit because they are sold.

I LOVE his coloring by the way ... and Merlin sounds perfect!


----------



## bellagris

I really like him, beautiful horse!!


----------



## Drifting

BBBCrone said:


> So he'll be what .. 5 months old when he arrives at your place? And he already knows all this stuff? Oh how awesome for you!! Is nice to see someone who trains those babies and not just let them sit because they are sold.
> 
> I LOVE his coloring by the way ... and Merlin sounds perfect!


The breeder does a really good job working with them from the start. They have that trailer in the pasture where the babies can explore and play around it on their own, so they're not scared of it at all. He'll be 5 months August 11th, she keeps them a few weeks after their weaned (he was weaned 2 weeks ago) to make sure they have their manners and basics down. 

I'm boarding him at another Appaloosa breeding farm near my house, I wanted him somewhere that was use to babies and a place that felt comfortable with a stud colt around. We'll geld him in a few months once he settles in, probably October. snip snip! 

They show big time too, or use to, so I can get some help if I want to go to a few local open shows with him. I've never shown in my life.. I just wanted spots!


----------



## 2horses

He is really adorable and looks like a sweetheart too. I love the name Merlin.


----------



## CLaPorte432

What a nice little (big) boy. You definitely got yourself a keeper here. And if you dont want him...send him my way.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintluver

I love how much time and effort his breeder put in to him! He is stunning btw!


----------



## Boo Walker

Oh boy, he's stunning!!


----------



## soenjer55

I say call him Galaxy. And I say that because I actually think it fits him well, not just because I want an appy named Galaxy, lol. He's gorgeous!


----------



## waresbear

Handsome guy, well mannered, would be an honor to own this boy.


----------



## sommsama09

HezaBloodyStunner? xD


----------



## tinyliny

He's really quite a guy and they are doing a splendid job with him. I like the name Merlin.


----------



## Casey02

Holy goodness that colt is stunning! I am a sucker for blue eyes too..


----------



## Drifting

Thank you guys, I really can't wait to get him!


----------



## Annanoel

How gorgeous, seriously! I love the name Merlin I think that fits him perfectly with his color changing, and apps all seem to change! Congrats on such a beautiful addition. More pictures!! Please. xP


----------



## Cacowgirl

I'll bet you can't wait to got this nice fella home-thanks for sharing your joy.


----------



## trainerunlimited

Oh my gosh! I just love this colt! He is so respectful and shows his willingness to follow when she pulled his halter off him and he still did what was asked. How frickin adorable is that? I think you will have an absolutely amazing time with this boy and look forward to watching your journey together as he grows and becomes a partner.


----------



## paintedpastures

Very nice boy,Can see why your so excited to get him home Not too long now,we will expect a picture part of him when he arrives:wink:


----------



## tbstorm

Hes gorgeous! Love the name Merlin and what a fantastic start! Cant wait to watch him grow up, pictures would be much appreciated


----------



## HorseLovinLady

What a stunning colt, Congrats!!


----------



## AlexS

He is absolutely gorgeous, and I am really impressed with the amount of work that the breeder has done with him.


----------



## ThirteenAcres

Wow! Stunning colt. And HUGE! He's as big as my yearling filly!


----------



## Drifting

Apparently we're not the only ones that think he is great! Someone visited the breeding farm over the weekend, and offered my almost double what I paid to buy him off me. I haven't made the decision on if I'm going to sell or not, I looked for other appy colts that were black based and didn't see many I liked that would be worth it. Unfortuantly money is tight for me right now, so that may be a deciding factor, but I'm sleeping on it for a few days.. He won them over with his winning personality with their kids.

I'm leaning towards saying no though. I just love his color and his personality, and that blue eye.. It'd be hard to find a replacement.


----------



## CLaPorte432

WoW. If it was me, I wouldn't let him go. He's one of the finest colts I've ever seen.


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Drifting said:


> Apparently we're not the only ones that think he is great! Someone visited the breeding farm over the weekend, and offered my almost double what I paid to buy him off me. I haven't made the decision on if I'm going to sell or not, I looked for other appy colts that were black based and didn't see many I liked that would be worth it. Unfortuantly money is tight for me right now, so that may be a deciding factor, but I'm sleeping on it for a few days.. He won them over with his winning personality with their kids.
> 
> I'm leaning towards saying no though. I just love his color and his personality, and that blue eye.. It'd be hard to find a replacement.


 
I dont know what you paid.. but i'd personally sell him if it was a large amount of money. He is young. You can always buy another later. Ive got a few lifers with me but my young ones are always for sale for the right amount of money


----------



## Customcanines

He's beautiful!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Drifting

They pulled back their offer, they didn't expect to have to have him shipped so soon (He's 5 months.)

I don't think I would have taken it, I did a quick search of other babies and horses and nothing had my attention.

We moved his transport date to next week, I am excited!!


----------



## Drifting

Ugh, so excited.. He is on his way today! Should be arriving around midnight tonight (Kentucky to Maryland with a few pick-ups, drop offs in between.)

It's going to be along day.


----------



## Country Woman

very nice markings


----------



## texasgal

Drifting .. when I had my mare delivered from Ohio .. it took them a few days with stops etc. I literally was sick to my stomach, snapping at everyone, and in tears during most of that time. I couldn't sleep, eat, rest until she was safe in her paddock.

I understand the "it's going to be a long day" thing!


----------



## Kayella

Oh my god, time seems to drag on forever when you're waiting for a horse to come home without you hauling. It's a four hour drive one way for me to get my baby, but I'm sure time will slowly pass on the way there from all of my giddiness. Good luck jingles to your boy!


----------



## Drifting

texasgal said:


> Drifting .. when I had my mare delivered from Ohio .. it took them a few days with stops etc. I literally was sick to my stomach, snapping at everyone, and in tears during most of that time. I couldn't sleep, eat, rest until she was safe in her paddock.
> 
> I understand the "it's going to be a long day" thing!


Oh man, I don't know if I could handle a few days lol. I'm really hoping they make it here early. I don't know how many stops they have to make though. I know they're picking up a mare and foal, but not sure if they have anyone else they need to get.

It's going to be hard to leave him alone once he gets in, I'll probably have my face pressed to the stall bars for an hour before I pry myself away and go home to sleep. Then in the morning I can take some pictures, take him on a little tour and turn him out to stretch his legs.

Can't waittt.


----------



## Drifting

Kayella said:


> Oh my god, time seems to drag on forever when you're waiting for a horse to come home without you hauling. It's a four hour drive one way for me to get my baby, but I'm sure time will slowly pass on the way there from all of my giddiness. Good luck jingles to your boy!


I wish he was closer! It's 700 miles one way  When does your boy come home?


----------



## Kayella

The 25th! Gosh I'm so excited. And my boy is being weaned early too, as in 4 months. She will be weaning him on the 13th, and putting him in his place from then until the 25th. He's already a BIG boy, bigger than the two colts she weaned already this year. He's a little fire cracker. :wink:


----------



## Drifting

Soon! Mine's been weaned since the beginning of July, but she keeps them for a month so they can settle down and she can work with them. I was suppose to get him on the 15th of August, but we pushed it up since he was ready! I can't wait to meet him and decide a barn name


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa

Drifting said:


> Soon! Mine's been weaned since the beginning of July, but she keeps them for a month so they can settle down and she can work with them. I was suppose to get him on the 15th of August, but we pushed it up since he was ready! I can't wait to meet him and decide a barn name


 
thats a very good thing to look for in a breeder! I know many big farms who hard wean.. meaning the day they go on the trailer is the day they are taken from mom. Sometimes foals dont start eating well when they are weaned and often it takes them the few weeks to settle down and get into a routine of eating grain and hay ONLY without the comfort of mommas milk  Cant wait to see photos of your boy he is beautiful  And im glad the other people backed out so you didnt have to make a hard decision


----------



## FruityFilly98

Adorable baby. Keep us updated!


----------



## Boo Walker

I'm so happy that your day has finally come! Can't wait to see "finally home" pics


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

Wow he really is a beautiful appy. Would love to see more pics of him!!!


----------



## Gallop On

Oh my god, he is STUNNING! Such a beautiful little guy! Anxiously waiting for arrival pictures


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

He's so gorgeous! Can't wait to see more pictures when you finally get him home!


----------



## Walkamile

Absolutely gorgeous! And I love the name Merlin (that was my great danes name).


----------



## Drifting

Just a few more hours!


----------



## texasgal

Have you heard from them? They are still on schedule? 

I'm anxious with you!


----------



## Drifting

They said they'd call when they are around 30 minutes out, haven't heard from them yet. I'm going to head up to the barn in a little over an hour (mostly cause if I stay at home I'll fall asleep)


----------



## texasgal

Update ..... can't wait!


----------



## FruityFilly98

Arrival pics yet?


----------



## Gallop On

Peektures???


----------



## texasgal

Somebody is either sleeping in because it was a long late night, orrrrrrrrrrr she's out at the barn already taking our arrival pics!


----------



## Drifting

So, last night didn't go as smoothly as I'd like it. The hauler was 3 hours late, so instead of the 12am drop off.. it was 3am. Did they call to tell me they'd be late so I could sleep? Nooo. I ended up calling them at like 1130 when I hadn't heard from them, and was told he was runnig behind.

So,at 3am the poor thing had to unload in the dark and walk past all kinds of scary new trees, horses, buildings, goats and ducks. He did very good though, hesitating only a little bit. He's a sweetheart and loves to be scratched.

I still haven't settled on a name yet, but here are some pictures.


My personal favorite


----------



## Kayella

Pretty boy! So glad he got home in one piece!


----------



## texasgal

Little precious! It's never quite what it seems with haulers, huh?

I'm glad you've got him home .. get some rest!


----------



## Drifting

I wish I could get some rest.  I spent 2 hours at the barn this morning, feeding him and turning him out (and getting him use to stepping on the barns concrete floors) then just watched him for an hour while he explored his pasture.

Now I'm at work. Booo work. At least I took a half day.


----------



## Gallop On

Oh man, he is SO stunning!!! Super glad he made it safely! I hope you can get some much needed sleep after work :\


----------



## Chula

The name Merlin is cute. And he is even cuter  Congrats


----------



## Drifting

I have decided to call him Stryder! He is a sweet boy, we're working on the fly mask and starting to get him use to pressure and release so we can work on tying.

It was less than 24 hours and he rolled in mud after a rain storm. I'm going to regreat having a mostly white horse!


----------



## texasgal

No, you won't. It'll be a little more work, but it's worth it!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Cutie!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55

Love the name, and the face is priceless- "what do you mean, I have to take a bath?!"


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

He is absolutely amazing!!!! He's so adorable!!! Love his looks ha ha, loads of personality!!!  SO glad to see that he made it home safely!!


----------



## SaddleStrings

Welcome home Stryder! What a cutie! He looks quite pleased with himself for rolling in the mud. Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## SaddleStrings

How is Stryder doing? We need an update


----------



## Drifting

So far he is doing good! He was use to coming in at night, so for the first week we brought him in a stall to sleep while he gets use to the 2 geldings he's been put in with. Now that they all play nice though and have been witnessed sharing the run-in shed, his butt is outside! 

I'll try to take more pictures, he's due for his first bath. We're making him an appointment to get gelded beginning of October, snip snip snip.

He is adorable though, but as soon as he got comfortable he started testing his boundaries. He found out that yes, he does have to walk on a lead rope when *I* say, and not when he wants to. He loves, LOVES to be scratched and brushed.


----------



## Walkamile

Glad to hear all is going well! I loved the name Merlin, but I think the name Stryder fits beautifully!

Keep us posted with pictures, I love the stages of growth they go through.


----------



## Odmi

*Wow, wow, wow! I don't know what else to say! Such a stunning Appaloosa!​*


----------



## Annanoel

He may be vanishing soon!  WOW, he is such a stunner! Have been following from the beginning. Have fun with him, he looks like he will make an amazing horse for you.


----------



## goodhrs

What a cutie. He is kind of the pasture bullie huh?


----------



## Drifting

I broke my android phone, it's amazing how much easier smartphones make taking pictures. I -always- forget my camera when I go to the barn. I'm on a very old cell phone, but at least it takes pictures. I managed to email one to myself (took foreverrr.) 

I hosed him down, then we practiced tieing, at least till a horse fly landed on him. He was pretty good about not putting his head under the rope, but he did figure out it felt good itching near his ear.


----------



## Walkamile

LOL! Yes, those horse eating horseflys can be a problem. :wink:

He is looking wonderful! Hope he's settling in well.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Can't say it enough he's stunning!!


----------



## texasgal

Whew .. 'bout time. I was tired of popping over here only to see NO PICTURES! *wink*


----------



## Drifting

I got this picture on my phone at 630 this morning. Apparently Stryder decided to go on a walk, and somehow slipped out of the 4 strand electric fence and was found grazing just outside the gate of his pasture.

Poor quality picture, but I had to laugh at it.


----------



## texasgal

^^ and it starts. My Apps, more than any other breed, could figure out how to breach a fence. Never went anywhere but where "the grass was greener" .. but could always find a way ....


----------



## Drifting

It was a pretty day to take some pictures. He'll be 6 months old on the 11th. He's due to be gelded October 5th. He does nothing but shove his head in the round bale or sleep, a very laid back dude (and fat! We power packed him last month, so that belly is hay ... or he's about to give birth.)

At the patience tree. He ties like a champ to it, now we're working on cross-ties.
One day i'll take pictures of him elsewhere. 




























Is it nap time yet?


----------



## SplashedOvero

If you decide you dont want him anymore Ill pay the shipping haha Jk

Hes Beautiful my sister would go nuts.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

Omg, this horse is just AMAZING!!!! I love horses with blue eyes! 
My gelding will be mad! He's a plain black. Lol


----------



## Drifting

The barn owner, who breeds Appaloosa's herself, took out her Nikon for some pictures. These two were my favorite.



















I have to tell you, he is SO LAZY. There are 2 other 5/6 month old filly's at the barn in a separate pasture and they play and run and have fun.. My colt eats.. and eats some more. He can usually be found with his head in the round bale, or sleeping with his gelding friends watching over him.


----------



## my2geldings

Oh my gosh! what a flashy colt! does he have 2 blue eyes? he is going to be one good looking horse!


----------



## Dreamcatcher5

He already is a good looking horse (colt :wink what a cutie!!


----------



## sommsama09

:lol: What a rebel :wink: Glad nothing serious (injuries etc!)


----------



## Drifting

My2Geldings said:


> Oh my gosh! what a flashy colt! does he have 2 blue eyes? he is going to be one good looking horse!


Just one blue eye, his left eye.


----------



## Snapple

Love your baby! What a pretty horse. I checked out the breeder's page, and she has some great looking horses. I had to add her page to my stalking list.  I can't wait to see the color changes on your little guy!


----------



## PalmettoFarms

He is Beautiful! Didn't go thru whole thread, but LOVE the pics I saw. SO gorgeous!


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Love him, he's one of the most stunning appys i've seen in awhile!!


----------



## Toymanator

There is nothing like an appaloosa, I had one of my favorite Apps pass away a few months ago. That horse had more heart then any horse I have ever ridden. Seeing this colt has made me want to get another Appy. Beautiful colt, he will have a great life ahead of him.


----------



## Drifting

There aren't nearly enough baby-updates in this section of the horse forum!

I will try to do my part. They aren't the best picture, but when its not so muddy and I get him cleaned up I'll take better ones. His sun-fading brown spots are coming back in with his winter coat, which is black (yay)


So, Stryder. At almost 7 months.















































His favorite passtimes are eating, eating, napping, and eating some more. So .. he's a bit chunky. Very laid back dude. Going under the knife Oct 19th to get castrated. Snip Snip!


----------



## alexis rose

He must be related to my Appaloosa. All he does is eat, eat, eat and sleep. He probably even dreams about eating.

Stryder is ADORABLE! I would snatch him in a heart beat.  I read through all the posts and I am so glad you didn't sell him when you almost had the chance. 

I had a guy stalking me once at a benefit ride because he wanted to buy my horse. He even had the nerve to tell me he wasn't leaving there without him. I almost punched he guy!


----------



## New_image

He is such a cutie!


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

alexis rose said:


> I had a guy stalking me once at a benefit ride because he wanted to buy my horse. He even had the nerve to tell me he wasn't leaving there without him. I almost punched he guy!


LOL my appy does the same thing!

Alexis i probably would have punched him (sorry off topic) :wink:


----------



## alexis rose

I ended up leaving early because he gave me the creeps and he ruined the whole afternoon for me. I probably would have punched him but I was there by myself. LOL


----------



## Cacowgirl

Such a nice looking Appy! Hope his escaping the pasture was a one-time oydessy.


----------



## Drifting

Cacowgirl said:


> Such a nice looking Appy! Hope his escaping the pasture was a one-time oydessy.



He started escaping more last week but after several days of trying to figure out -how- we realized.. the electric on the fence was off. Der. The battery was dead for the solar charger thing, so it was only really electrified during the day. We hooked it up to the barn electric though and no escapes since! I'm sure it was interesting to see him get zapped at 3am when he use to do his walk-abouts.


----------



## Drifting

Winter coat's coming in! He's already getting fuzzy, though you can't really tell on the pictures ( except he's definatly darker now that the sun-fade is gone)


Just 6 more days till he gets his jewels removed.










All this leading and training is tiring!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Ahhh what a handsome boy! He just keeps getting cuter!


----------



## barrelbeginner

He has changed a bit since from when he was a little boy IMO.. GORGEOUS!


----------



## Drifting

It is so fun watching him grow. He's a good boy, super laid back (and very lazy/fat.)


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I agree, he keeps getting better looking all the time!!


----------



## Norma M Sutton

Drifting said:


> It's his 3 month birthday and the breeder got some great pictures! The foal coat is shedding out and he's turning darker again (for now.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still stuck on names. From what I hear he's friendly, active.. and a pig, likes to lay down and use manure as a pillow -.-


lol Blue Snooze ;P. He is gorgeous!


----------



## Drifting

Alright, time for monthly update. Stryder will be 9 months old on the 11th. I think the new year, I'll go ahead and start a new thread so there aren't sooo many pages. But for now, updates!

He does nothing but stand at the round-bale feeder and eat. They don't even have a round bale because he's* SO FAT.* We just throw flakes of hay in there. This might be the one baby we take off grain next year. He gets fat off air.

Gelding is hopefully going to go down beginning of December, not that you'd ever know he's a stud. He's too lazy to be interested in causing trouble. 

His warts haven't gone away. They actually got really bad, so when the vet comes I may ask him to lance a few to see if I can get it under control.


Onward to pictures!



























^ this is not his good side.^ 








^Trying to figure out how to untie himself ^


I'd love to get some action shots, but.. he literally stands and eats all day. We put a playful 2 year old in with him and his pony buddy in hopes of bringing more activity and exercise.. but the pony doesn't let him anywhere near Stryder. It's funny to watch, but defeats the purpose of having him in there.

Hopefully I'll get some nicer pictures!


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5

Been watching this guys progress. Hes just stunning and sounds like a lovely temperament as well! 
Keep those update pictures coming


----------



## BBBCrone

Wooooo look how big he is getting! Gorgeous gorgeous. I just wanna kiss all over that nose. Errrrrrr once the warts are gone that is


----------



## Drifting

Almost 9 months old.

He's been put on a diet. turns out, he gets fat off air so we are cutting back a bit on his grain and hay and hoping the cold weather will help shed the weight he gained. 

Anyway

He's got a cool new halter!! Its a bit big, but should work the next few months, hopefully till next fall at least.




















He's going through a bit of his gawky stage.


----------



## Kayella

OMG where did you get that halter from?! I'd love to get one for Henny


----------



## TheLauren

Beautiful guy! I love his face.


----------



## Drifting

Kayella said:


> OMG where did you get that halter from?! I'd love to get one for Henny


amazon.com it's a Red haute Halter. If you search by the name it should pop up. Amazon had some of the better prices on it.


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Lookin good!!


----------



## New_image

He does have a cool halter! Is it thick? Ive found that most of the cute halters are thin and easily broken. It its good quality I might need one. Or two.


----------



## Elizabeth Bowers

He is still too cute!!!! Here comes mr. fuzzy!!! ha ha my appy has the most awesome winter coat its sooo soft.  Really like the new halter! He's lookin good!!!


----------



## enzoleya

Oh man he is so cool!


----------



## Charley horse

So so gorgeous! And what fun you get to have training him as he gets older
Glad you kept him and didnt go for the money he sure is a cutie!


----------



## EmilyJoy

Drifting said:


> The barn owner, who breeds Appaloosa's herself, took out her Nikon for some pictures. These two were my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to tell you, he is SO LAZY. There are 2 other 5/6 month old filly's at the barn in a separate pasture and they play and run and have fun.. My colt eats.. and eats some more. He can usually be found with his head in the round bale, or sleeping with his gelding friends watching over him.


 No kidding...! What's up with that anyway? I've got a Quarter Horse yearling, same thing... Eat.. Eat some more..Ahh I've got a great idea... Let's eat some more! Other horses are playing galloping about..I think I'll have just one more bite.. "Sarcastic"


----------



## bebeaz

he's absolutely gorgeous. what's wrong with calling him blue? my paint has one blue eye and that's his nickname. he's going to be a near leopard when he grows up. bebeaz


----------



## Drifting

New_image said:


> He does have a cool halter! Is it thick? Ive found that most of the cute halters are thin and easily broken. It its good quality I might need one. Or two.


Sorry it took so long to answer you! I find it's a good quality halter, not thin at all. I only use these kind for special occasions (I have a christmas one and a halloween one) or for pictures and things though. I've never tried to trailer or tie with it, but it seems as strong as my other halters.


Stryder gets gelded Friday. I'll have more pictures of him then.


----------



## goodhrs

Drifting said:


> I'll have more pictures of him then.


 Good


----------



## KMR2127

hes stunning


----------



## Drifting

Stryder is now a gelding! Everything went perfect, he went down and got up nicely with very little stumbling. 










Getting him from the field this morning. He had no idea what was in store for him.









watching the vets prepare, innocently munching on hay and probably thinking they weren't here for him.









Went down easily. Hated getting the shots though. 









Getting back up afterwords. He did great, covered in sweat though. 









Back in his stall for the day/night. He waddled in and went straight to look for food. Eating is what he does best in case you can't tell.









Check out the roots on his wolf teeth!! I'm glad we did it while he was under, they'd have been a pain to remove next year under normal sedation.


Stryder will be stalled today and put back out in the field tomorrow morning, so his buddies can help him walk around and move. 









A picture of my 5'3 mom and him over thanksgiving. He's 13.1 or 13.2 now I think.










Goodbye 2012!


----------



## goodhrs

Good job, he's sure is a nice colt. Congrats.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana

Aww yay he's growing up!  I still can't believe how beautiful he is!


----------



## BBBCrone

A perfect example on how to ruin a nap! Take a snooze, loose your jewels.

Glad it at went well and he is still gorgeous!


----------



## Drifting

Alright, last picture of 2012 and of this thread. Will start a new one for yearling pictures, next year!










Everyone have a great New Year!


----------



## Kayella

I think your colt is pregnant LOL. 

Glad everything went okay with the gelding! Henny is getting done soon and it's going to be riskier with his head injury :/ Hope Henny does as well as Stryker did!


----------



## Drifting

Kayella said:


> I think your colt is pregnant LOL.
> 
> Glad everything went okay with the gelding! Henny is getting done soon and it's going to be riskier with his head injury :/ Hope Henny does as well as Stryker did!


Ha, we keep joking about when he is due! I hope Henny's goes as well as Stryder (though Stryker is cute too!) He did super good, swelled a bunch but never really got stiff. He actually lost some weight since his gelding, maybe his manhood was dragging him down lol


----------



## Kayella

Henny's getting to be a chunky monkey as well! I'm ready to get my sweet little boy back instead of one that likes to test me hehe


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's looking good, can't wait to see his 2013 pics. Happy new year to you and yours!!


----------



## TheLauren

He's adorable!


----------



## Spirit Lifter

You are one lucky horse owner! All I can say is WOW on everything!


----------

